# احبك يارب فى خلوتى



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

* 


احبك
 يارب 
فى 
خلوتى

قداسه البابا





احبك يارب فى خلوتى تناجى فؤادى بعمق الكلم احبك يارب فى ضيقتى ووقت احتياجى ووقت الالم


احبك يارب فى توبتى ووقت البكاء ووقت الندم احبك يارب وقت الرخاء وايضاً احبك وقت العدم


احبك والقصر يبنى لاجلى وايضاً اذا ماهوا ونهدم

احبك قلباً يضمض جرحى ويفرح حين رأه التاملى احبك روحاً ترفرف حولى وتمنح نفسى عميقانعم


أحبك قلباً يضمض جرحى ويفرح حين رأه التاملى احبك روحاً ترفرف حولى

وتمنح نفسى عميقاً نعميقاً نعم

 وتمنح نفسى عميقاً نعم
*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2011)

*أحبك قلباً يضمض جرحى *


----------



## sparrow (17 مايو 2011)

*دي من اجمل القصايد للبابا*
*احبك يارب وقت الرخاء وايضا احبك وقت العدم *
*ربنا يدينا الثقه به والايمان فيه *
*شكرا لتعبك *


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

> *احبك يارب فى توبتى ووقت البكاء ووقت الندم احبك يارب وقت الرخاء وايضاً احبك وقت العدم
> 
> 
> احبك والقصر يبنى لاجلى وايضاً اذا ماهوا ونهدم*​



*ميرسى اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## العراقيه (18 مايو 2011)

*
احبك يارب فى خلوتى تناجى فؤادى بعمق الكلم احبك يارب فى ضيقتى ووقت احتياجى ووقت الالم


باركك الرب عزيزي الموضوع اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

> احبك يارب فى خلوتى تناجى فؤادى بعمق الكلم احبك يارب فى ضيقتى ووقت احتياجى ووقت الالم


بجد مافيش اجمل ولا اروع من كده
ربنا يخليك لنا يابابانا


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2011)

*
أحبك قلباً يضمض جرحى ويفرح حين رأه التاملى احبك روحاً ترفرف حولى

وتمنح نفسى عميقاً نعميقاً نعم

 وتمنح نفسى عميقاً نعم



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------

